# Watsapp



## nomoreantss (Jun 8, 2017)

Is there any watsap group or anyone want to be online friends ?? I just feel lonely and don't have no no one


----------



## pbandjam (Sep 24, 2011)

Hey dude send me a PM I'd like a friend too


----------



## slider (Feb 9, 2013)

very very insecure, fbi and nsa already bypassed its end to end encryption, consider using something else


----------



## spring1 (Apr 29, 2017)

why not use Telegram?

its almost similar in features and you can add people with id and dont need to share phone numbers on a public forum.


----------

